# Best Bluetongue Substrate



## reptilezac (Jan 5, 2013)

I looking for the best I used hay bark and now on eco earth but it wont dry out :/ please whats the best substrate to use as I wanna breed soon


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have been using wood chips for a few years now,currently using 2-3" of red gum and she loves to burrow through it


----------



## blakewilson (Jan 5, 2013)

Is aspen any good for them?


----------



## reptilezac (Jan 5, 2013)

where I live its like 30 bucks for a small bag


----------



## blakewilson (Jan 5, 2013)

Hmm aspen is what i use for my spotted i really like it even though it is expensive so is it ok for blues


----------



## jinjajoe (Jan 5, 2013)

Sugar cane mulch. I use it in outdoor and indoor enclosures.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 5, 2013)

aspen is fine but a little exy,it's a soft timber product ideal for small snakes (childreni)etc.
so use it if you've got it ;if it's dry,it's good.
Don't buy your products at specialist "Reptile Shops",unfortunately they are only friends with your wallet,shop around you can do much better deals at various trade outlets


----------



## blakewilson (Jan 5, 2013)

I get the big bag at my local pet store for $55


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 5, 2013)

go to your local hardware or gardening supply and you will find cheaper alternatives,just be careful if it is washed or not

- - - Updated - - -



blakewilson said:


> I get the big bag at my local pet store for $55



you got ripped off


----------



## reptilezac (Jan 5, 2013)

jinjajoe said:


> Sugar cane mulch. I use it in outdoor and indoor enclosures.


thanks you are u joe the owner of bluetonguelizard.com.au and where can I buy that from ?


----------



## Dash667 (Jan 5, 2013)

AusHerps said:


> thanks you are u joe the owner of bluetonguelizard.com.au and where can I buy that from ?



Bunnings


----------



## blakewilson (Jan 5, 2013)

If i may, dragonlover1.

What should you be on the lookout for with selecting a substrate, from a hardware store?


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 6, 2013)

i use aspen for my blueys they love it easy to burrow in i think i paid $22.95 for standard bag size which i think is 8 quart is that right they are still in usa sizes in the shop i buy from so i think its about 4kg correct me if im wrong.....


----------



## animal805 (Jan 6, 2013)

I use this, available from a site sponsor at a very reasonable price for the bulk lot. I have four pythons a pink tongue and a bluey on the stuff and we all like it.
ARK-262 Hemp Substrate 15kg | Reptile Direct Australia


----------



## sharky (Jan 6, 2013)

They have their own site? I keep on buying from their ebay store  But that stuff looks the way to go  I think your bluey will love it


----------



## jinjajoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Dash667 said:


> Bunnings



spot on cheap & cheerful... can be a bit dusty but at the price you can go through it & shake out excess dust before use....... and cheapness means you can clean them out regularly if $$ is a watchout. Good depth of substrate for Blueys makes the cage twice as big.... as all skinks love to swim in mulch/litter.


----------



## animal805 (Jan 6, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> They have their own site? I keep on buying from their ebay store  But that stuff looks the way to go  I think your bluey will love it



Cheaper through their site.


----------



## sharky (Jan 6, 2013)

Cheers mate. I'll be buying direct now


----------



## lisa14 (Jan 6, 2013)

If none of that works for you, I usekitty litter, cheap as chips and they love borrowing into it, plus its easy to clean up after them aswell!


----------



## junglelover01 (Jan 6, 2013)

Reptilecrazy said:


> If none of that works for you, I usekitty litter, cheap as chips and they love borrowing into it, plus its easy to clean up after them aswell!



What type of kitty litter do you use reptile crazy? If its safe and works, I'll be keen to have a crack at that option for mine!


----------

